# Showing Off New Puppy



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

This is our new puppy, Richie, aka Harbor's Playing for Keeps. We are having a blast with him but our two girls not so much. They don't like to share.


----------



## roxie2519 (Jan 9, 2013)

He is very cute, wish my puppy had a lot of hair like yours.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Awwww, how precious! How old is he? what beautiful markings.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful coloring. Love that gray, what do the parents look like?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Richie is certainly a handsome little guy. Welcome to you both.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrat!! What an adorable pup!!love his coloring!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Gorgeous Boy! I am sure the girls will come around!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

gorgeous looking guy.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

So beautiful!!!! Congrats


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Soooooo beautiful!!!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Awww, he's so fluffy! 
-- Eileen


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ahhhhh, he is SO adorable!! Congratulations!! How old is he? How long have you had him!??


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations, Richie is adorable! I'm sure your girls will be won over by him.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

:hug: Awww, I just want to give your pup a hug. So cute!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

What a cute little fluffer - congrats!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He's adorable! Congrats.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

He is gorgeous fluffy and cute! I'm sure you are gong to show him and it will be fun to here more about him.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

OMG, he is the cutest little pup ever!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Gorgeous boy! You're so lucky. Before I got Hanna I tried getting a pup from her and that went nowhere fast.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Richie is a handsome cute little boy!


----------



## yabooklady (Oct 17, 2012)

Super cute!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Beautiful boy!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh my......be still my heart!!!!!


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

He is just so cute!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous! What a dollbaby....


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

He's beautiful! Love his coloring and sweet face


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm sure the girls will start bossing him around soon 

he's adorable!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

just precious!!

Kara


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohh my... what a beautiful boy.


----------

